# Gratitude Wednesdays



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Wednesdays are the hump day of the week-- at least for me. If I can think positive thoughts on Wednesday, "Gratitude Wednesdays" I call them, then the rest of the work week is licked.

So: What are you grateful for? What keeps you going?

Well, here's my list for today's Gratitude Wednesday:

1.)animal psychics
2.) sunny days at the beach with friends 
3) that little imperfection of a tiny childhood scar on one of my fingers that reminds me that I'm not perfect
4) the first movement of Mozart's Haffner Symphony
5) my non-arrogance
6) my weaknesses
7) my humility
8) my sincerity
9) my propensity to never exaggerate
10) Maria Callas


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm grateful for

1. The joy of life my grandkids bring with them
2. My wife. I can't believe in this crazy world I found someone like me but not enough like me to still keep me interested. 
3. My church family, who sees me two to three times a week and still doesn't mind me being around. 
4. M&Ms. No explanation necessary.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Wednesdays are the hump day of the week-- at least for me. If I can think positive thoughts on Wednesday, "Gratitude Wednesdays" I call them, then the rest of the work week is licked.
> 
> So: What are you grateful for? What keeps you going?
> 
> ...


La Divina only makes no 10?!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> La Divina only makes no 10?!!!


_Divina is the ten_-- everything else on the list is completely exaggerated, sarcastic, or ironic.

_;D_


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

Three most immediate family members plus music = the four things I still have after all that sh1t.

Four good things, at least


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Wednesday is normally the one week day where I get to stay at home and do what I want. Which usually involves Classical music. 
or loud guitar playing.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

It's already Thursday and I can not even make a Thursday's Gratitude list

Maybe are the extremely low temperatures that keep my positive thoughts
lost in warmer climates

so 

Possibly summer holidays in hospitable environments

or

Playing Blanche Dubois in a street car named desire

or even

Going out shopping Macpherson's style 

as for classical music?

just now I am gratitude for Bruckner's eighth and Mahler's fifth


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I am also grateful for the bitterly cold temperatures and snow... due to these I have the day off today.

Snow Day!!!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm grateful for...
-Still being alive (I shouldn't be)
-Family (The best friends I'll ever need)
-Music
-Beards 
-Watching the cold vs being in it
-Scotch Whisky


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> I'm grateful for...
> 
> -Watching the cold vs being in it


I'm totally with you there!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't order all this but here they are:

God, family, employment, health, music, manual transmissions, books, Talk Classical, web surfing, and a good dog.

To sub categorize music: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Ferenc Fricsay, Maria Callas, Mariella Devia, Joan Sutherland, Ewa Podles, Frederica von Stade, etc., violin concertos, operas, and music DVDs.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I missed Wednesday, but I'll play anyway.

What comes to mind first?

My wife.

My kids (*J*acob, *A*aron, *C*arrie, *E*lena = *JACE*).

Listening to music like:

Yefim Bronfman playing Prokofiev.
Alexander Melnikov playing Scriabin.
Lazar Berman playing Liszt.
Eugen Jochum conducting Beethoven and Bruckner.
Barbirolli conducting Sibelius.
Riding my motorcycle.

These are the best reminders that *I am alive* and that *it's good*.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

JACE said:


> I missed Wednesday, but I'll play anyway.
> 
> What comes to mind first?
> 
> ...


very cleeeeeever J.A.C.E.

and nice post


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

gratitude for the following:

1) my wife and baby daughter
2) my stepdad and friend Ben
3) sushi
4) classical music
5) iTunes and my laptops
6) spiritual meditation
7) positive outlook on life


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> gratitude for the following:
> 
> 1) my wife and baby daughter
> 2) my stepdad and friend Ben
> ...


Sushi ahead of Classical Music Al? Oh my. Is it atonal sushi?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> Sushi ahead of Classical Music Al? Oh my. Is it atonal sushi?


LOL. I didn't put this in any order honestly but classical music is before sushi of course .


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I would list
1) Today is Thursday, so we are closer to week end
2) My 4 kids (Sofía, Isabel, Alberto and Alma)
3) My girlfriend Amparo and OUR music (Her choir and my speakers)
4) My work (I am lucky enough to love it)
5) My town (I have the chance to live in Chile´s best place to live)
6) My house
7) Lithium, which is power strong to keep me happy (just kidding)


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

JACE said:


> I missed Wednesday, but I'll play anyway.
> 
> What comes to mind first?
> 
> ...


I love the provenance of your acronym, 'J-A-C-E.'_ ;D_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm grateful to anyone who understands the things I write on TC the first time they read them. I'm also trying to be grateful to those who make me paraphrase things two or three times because it causes me to forget to eat and keeps me weighing at 65 what I weighed at 25.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I'm grateful to anyone who understands the things I write on TC the first time they read them. I'm also trying to be grateful to those who make me paraphrase things two or three times because it causes me to forget to eat and keeps me weighing at 65 what I weighed at 25.


quiz

I am twelve months in TC

during this time, I have lost 8 kgs

how old am I?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

clara s said:


> quiz
> 
> I am twelve months in TC
> 
> ...


Fat chants I'll know where _this_ weight-loss mantra is going.

_;D _


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

clara s said:


> quiz
> 
> I am twelve months in TC
> 
> ...


Apparently old enough to be a Zen adept.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Fat chants I'll know where _this_ weight-loss mantra is going.
> 
> _;D _


hold on, I will ask my guru!

but it's unlikely the saman to transform my weight to partitas 

Ommmmmm...


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

clara s said:


> hold on, I will ask my guru!
> 
> but it's unlikely the saman to transform my weight to partitas
> 
> Ommmmmm...


My hair color got lost on that one.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Apparently old enough to be a Zen adept.


meaning that I should connect more often to TC, for extra quick weight loss?

Have I understand your post the first time I read it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

clara s said:


> quiz
> 
> I am twelve months in TC
> 
> ...


The cypress tree in the garden.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

clara s said:


> meaning that I should connect more often to TC, for extra quick weight loss?
> 
> Have I understand your post the first time I read it?


It is not intended to be understood.

So you are not a Zen adept after all.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

gog said:


> The cypress tree in the garden.


Now _there_ is a Zen adept!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

gog said:


> The cypress tree in the garden.


thank God you did not mention the Patagonian cypress

or you are living there?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Apparently old enough to be a Zen adept.


I would of course clap with one hand for the comment, but that was Zen and this is Tao.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> My hair color got lost on that one.


come on Marschallin

a thread-host should never loose her hair color


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It is not intended to be understood.
> 
> So you are not a Zen adept after all.


Woodduck's a quack-up to be sure, but nothing compared to some of his critics.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It is not intended to be understood.
> 
> So you are not a Zen adept after all.


I could send you a recent photograph of mine hahaha (after the weight loss)

ps "Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood" Marie Curie


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

clara s said:


> come on Marschallin
> 
> a thread-host should never loose her hair color


I am of course grateful for that imperfection as well, otherwise I'd let beauty go to my head.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Now _there_ is a Zen adept!


Karajan once told a story of a Zen master who was illustrating-- not 'teaching' mind you-- but rather 'illustrating,' Zen.

Karajan told the story of a Zen master who told a young acolyte to sit in a hut until he was a bull. When the master came back to say, "Okay, let's go. Next exercise"-- the young adept said, "I can't. . . my horns won't fit through the doorway."

Sage wisdom, that.

Tell that to your employer when you want to get moved on up to serving fries.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I am of course grateful for that imperfection as well, otherwise I'd let beauty go to my head.
> 
> _;D_


Beauty will save the world,

my favourite Fyodor once said


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

clara s said:


> Beauty will save the world,
> 
> my favourite Fyodor once said


TRIPPLE 'like' on that one!

<Clink.>

Cheers. . .

Incidentally, where'd Dostoevsky say that?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Beauty will save the world,

my favourite Fyodor once said

Incidentally, where'd Dostoevsky say that?

Well, we know for certain it wasn't mis-attributed from Tolstoy.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> TRIPPLE 'like' on that one!
> 
> <Clink.>
> 
> ...


you know where hahaha

one of my most favourite books, together with Crime and Punishment


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Beauty will save the world,
> 
> my favourite Fyodor once said
> 
> ...


Tolstoy has written the other top phrase from the Kreutzer sonata

"It is amazing how complete is the delusion that beauty is goodness"


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Beauty will save the world,
> 
> my favourite Fyodor once said
> 
> ...


How can the Count be such a fabulous portraiturist, and such a poor philosopher?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

clara s said:


> Tolstoy has written the other top phrase from the Kreutzer sonata
> 
> "It is amazing how complete is the delusion that beauty is goodness"


Well, no one's perfect.

_War and Peace_ counterbalances any of the man's moral and philosophic failings in his essays.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Beauty will save the world,
> 
> my favourite Fyodor once said
> 
> ...


He didn't say it anywhere. It's through the mouth of a character mocking Myshkin in _The Idiot_. Not only that, but it is said after a speech showing Myshkin's madness. It's clear from Crime and Punishment and Brothers Karamazov that Dostoevsky's suffering is non-aesthetic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Gratitude List for Wednesday:

- people not afraid to slap their steering wheel repeatedly while lip syncing in traffic to dorky music

- friends making you laugh until you fall down

- _penne alla vodka_

- Venusberg music from _Tannhauser_

- Gianvito Rossi Portofino sandal at ShopBAZAAR.com

- Charo


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A strategy I've used of late that honestly helps me maintain more peace of mind is to be grateful for _everything_. My personal belief is that everything is of use and everything has a purpose and that there are no mistakes. That does not mean I want things to always stay exactly as they are right now, but they won't. If there is one constant in this life it is change, and I am grateful for that change, as I am also grateful for the unchanging _essence_ of things.

A lot of the best attributes we admire in people come as a direct result of the challenges presented. "Calm seas make for poor sailors". That is not to say I want everything to be hard and stormy either - that is why I am grateful for everything.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

tdc said:


> A strategy I've used of late that honestly helps me maintain more peace of mind is to be grateful for _everything_. My personal belief is that everything is of use and everything has a purpose and that there are no mistakes. That does not mean I want things to always stay exactly as they are right now, but they won't. If there is one constant in this life it is change, and I am grateful for that change, as I am also grateful for the unchanging _essence_ of things.
> 
> A lot of the best attributes we admire in people come as a direct result of the challenges presented. "Calm seas make for poor sailors". That is not to say I want everything to be hard and stormy either - that is why I am grateful for everything.


"Adversity makes men and prosperity makes monsters"-- I _think_ that's what Victor Hugo said.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

For today's Gratitude Wednesday, I am profoundly grateful for the Pristine XR Remaster of Callas' December 7, 1955 _Norma_.

Why?

I got _Bow Wow Wow's __Greatest Hits_ in the mail today, and it didn't have the correct version of one of my favorite childhood songs on it, "Baby, Oh No"-- an inexcusable travesty, I know._ ;D_

So, instead of having a meltdown, I just put on the last fifteen minutes of the _Norma_--- with the best-engineered vocal timbres the world has yet witnessed--- and it took me to that glorious place.

-- And then of course I bee-lined directly to Amazon.uk and got a German import of _Bow Wow Wow's_ Greatest Hits (_I Want Candy_), which had the version of "Baby, Oh No" that I wanted.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

My Gratitude List for today's Wednesday:

I am profoundly grateful for friends that not only embarrass you, but themselves as well at the store--- in the interests of having a good time. 

Like my friend across the aisle at the supermarket yesterday who reads the tabloids out loud for all to hear: "Kim Kardashian's Butt Plants Explode."-- which was an actual headline. But then he doesn't stop there. He has to continue with headlines that aren't even in the tabloid-- one's he makes up-- just for that little extra bit of attention: "Two-headed Boy Found in Jungle," and then ten seconds later, "Scientists Discover Hell," and finally, "Bat Boy Says Prince Harry in Love With Punk Rock Star."

Such friends make checkout lines tolerable.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am grateful for all that I would never think of being grateful for, as well as:

my faith, honesty and integrity;
my healthy mind and body;
my family and associates;
my freedom and independence;
my intelligence;
my home and regional environment;
my manliness and appearance;
my joystick;
my optimism;
my career;
my two citizenships and nationalities;
my race and culture; and
my good fortune to have all of these and so much more :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am also grateful for my freedom from hunger and for my realistic hope that I might not live in poverty forever.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Durians.
Fugues.
Art Nouveau.
The fact that it's not raining today.
My Merfolk deck.
Heckelphones.
Breathing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Today I'm grateful for nice weather in Tennessee and George Szell's Beethoven. Oh, and for my 3-year-old granddaughter getting up at 6:30 this morning just to see me, all smiles and offering me a muffin, then going back to bed when I left for work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I am grateful for all that I would never think of being grateful for, as well as:
> 
> my faith, honesty and integrity;
> my healthy mind and body;
> ...


Big 'like' on everything. . . except for 'race.'

I understand how one can be proud of oneself as an_ individual_, but not as a member of a race.


----------

